
Netbox: IP address management (IPAM) and data center infra management (DCIM) - based2
https://github.com/digitalocean/netbox
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/networking/comments/5a3xp9/network_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/networking/comments/5a3xp9/network_diagram_software/)

